# stop overs in Holland for a an american RV with trailer



## WISKR (Aug 9, 2010)

It is my first foray into Europe. We are travelling via the Hook of Holland and cannot find any stop over that will take our RV. IT is 10 Mtrs plus a 6 mtr trailer with a car on it. Every site I ask says it is to big! Does anybody know where I can stop in Holland on our first night. We will be going south to the Riviera.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've got the same rig setup as you, and generally never have any problems in Europe. I tend to stick to ACSI sites, and don't book ahead (see http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe ). If you don't already have it, you can order the DVD (and/or book) or can book online if you prefer to have complete peace of mind. Each site specifies whether or not it takes large motorhomes >4 tonnes.

Dougie.


----------



## WISKR (Aug 9, 2010)

I have ordered a subsciption. However, I have tried a couple of these sites already and they say my rig is to big.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

WISKR said:


> I have ordered a subsciption. However, I have tried a couple of these sites already and they say my rig is to big.


That's why the guide is recommended (especially the DVD whose filtering capabilities are very good), so you can identify sites which do accept larger coaches.

Dougie.


----------



## WISKR (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Dougie, I have done some searching and found some that show larger rig availability. Will see if they have any issues when I arrive.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Wiskr.
The Alan Rogers Good Camps Guides started listing sites for large rigs a while ago. I can only assume they are still doing this.

Ray.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The only one I know is Camping Breebronne at Venlo which is probably not near your route.

We found Holland quite difficult in the RV and the motorways busy . If it is only an overnight stop you need on your way south I would just stop on a motorway service station. I know a lot of people will say different but what really are the chances of anything bad happenening ? I reckon the odds around the same as winning the Euro millions roll over. ( especially in a 30 foot Winnebago with all the extra security it has compared with the average Europen box )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

20 years ago we managed to get out 36ft. RV into Gasper Camping.......

http://www.gaaspercamping.nl/eng/index.html

Just last year we were there again in our 7.8m. Hobby.
I'm sure it's still possible to get a large RV in although the reception always says no.

It's a 5 mins walk from the train station to the centre of Amsterdam.

Ray.


----------

